# parkour, free running = παρκούρ, ελεύθερο τρέξιμο



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

Βρήκα το καινούργιο μου σπορ. Μέχρι τώρα το απολάμβανα στις ταινίες. Τώρα το εξασκώ στο γραφείο μου.

Τεκμηρίωση:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_running
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour

Βιντεάκι


----------



## cythere (Jun 24, 2008)

Το λένε και παρκούρ, κι αυτός που κάνει παρκούρ λέγεται παρκουρίστας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

Έχει πλάκα η σχετική εξήγηση στο βικιπεδικό:

The term parkour IPA: [paʁˈkuʁ] was defined by David Belle and his friend Hubert Koundé. It derives from _parcours du combattant_, the classic obstacle course method of military training proposed by Georges Hébert. Koundé, who is not himself a traceur, took the word parcours, *replaced the "c" with a "k" to suggest aggressiveness, and removed the silent "s" as it opposed parkour's philosophy about efficiency*.

Να το βάλω και στο γλωσσάρι, γιατί το «ελεύθερο τρέξιμο» ήρθε μετά το αγγλικό, που ήρθε μετά το γαλλικό.


The term free running was coined during the filming of Jump London, as a way to present parkour to the English-speaking world. However, free running and parkour are separate, distinct concepts — a distinction which is often missed due to the aesthetic similarities. Parkour as a discipline comprises efficiency, whilst free running embodies complete freedom of movement — and includes many acrobatic manoeuvres. Although often the two are physically similar, the mindsets of each are vastly different.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Νίκο, το βιντεάκι σου περιέχει κάποια στιγμιότυπα του δικού μου: :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται: το ντοκιμαντέρ _Jump London_ μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο τουμπ, όπως επίσης και το σίκουελ _Jump Britain_.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

Διαδικτυακή κοινότητα των Ελλήνων traceurs: http://www.parkour.gr/ (ο ιστότοπος περιλαμβάνει, πέρα από χρήσιμο πληροφοριακό υλικό, και φόρουμ για ερωτήσεις κλπ.)


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχει πλάκα η σχετική εξήγηση στο βικιπεδικό:
> 
> It derives from _parcours du combattant_, the classic obstacle course method of military training proposed by Georges Hébert.


 
Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά (με τα ανύπαρκτα γαλλικά μου), το παρκούρ προέρχεται από τον - γνωστό και απευκτέο, για να μην πω μισητό, σε όποιους πήγαν φαντάροι - στίβο μάχης; 
Αν είναι έτσι, οι μισοί ενήλικοι Έλληνες υπήρξαν παρκουρίστας*, μια φορά στη ζωή τους τουλάχιστον! 
*προσωπικά, μου αρέσει πιο πολύ έτσι, να ισπανοφέρνει!

Όπως διαβάζουμε, το parkour επικεντρώνεται στην τεχνική και την ταχύτητα, ενώ το ελεύθερο τρέξιμο στην αισθητική και την πρωτοτυπία των κινήσεων:
A characteristic of parkour is efficiency. Practitioners move not only as rapidly as they can, but also in the most direct and efficient way possible. This characteristic distinguishes it from the similar practice of freerunning, which places more emphasis on freedom of movement and creativity. 

Εύστοχη αυτή η παράγραφος στο κείμενο της Wikipedia για το παρκούρ, καθώς οι παρκουρίστας το θεωρούν πιο κοντά σε πολεμική τέχνη (της υποχώρησης με όχι και πολύ ελαφρά πηδηματάκια) παρά σε άθλημα:
Thus, when faced with a hostile confrontation with a person, one will be able to speak, fight, or flee. As martial arts are a form of training for the fight, parkour is a form of training for the flight.
Επιτέλους, βρέθηκε ένας άριστος τρόπος μετακίνησης στο εχθρικό περιβάλλον της Αθήνας, με όλα τα εμπόδια (αντικείμενα και ανθρώπους) που συναντά κανείς καθημερινά στους δρόμους της!


----------



## paraskevi (May 14, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, το σπορ είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο στους εφήβους, οι οποίοι πηγαίνουν ομαδικώς σε γιαπιά και επιχειρούν διάφορα ακροβατικά πηδήματα. Παιδιά γνωστών μου έχουν καταλήξει στο νοσοκομείο με σπασμένα άκρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Παιδιά γνωστών μου έχουν καταλήξει στο νοσοκομείο με σπασμένα άκρα.


Να σημειώσω ότι η ελληνική έχει το προνόμιο της δισημίας: _άκρο = limb_ και _άκρο = extreme_ για αυτό το εξτρίμ σπορ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2009)

Προφανώς είναι και το βασικό κόνσεπτ αυτού του μουσικού βίντεοκλιπ:






Και φυσικά αυτού (κι έλεγα πού το ξέρω, πού το ξέρω):


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Όμορφο λογοπαίγνιο από την _Ντέιλι Τέλεγκραφ_: Urban Legends.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

cythere said:


> Το λένε και παρκούρ, κι αυτός που κάνει παρκούρ λέγεται παρκουρίστας.



Όποιος κάνει παρκούρ λέγεται τρασέρ ή τρασέζ

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τρασέρ

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τρασέζ

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/παρκούρ


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2009)

Και κάτι παρκουρίστες που βόσκουν στο διαδίκτυο τι είναι; Είναι και πιο πολλοί από τους τρασέρ.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Το ξέρω από γιο φίλου μου. Μεταξύ τους αποκαλούνται τρασέρ. Για να γίνεται διάκριση με τις τρασέζ!


Το Παρκούρ είναι μια γαλλικής καταγωγής αγωνιστική, σωματική και πνευματική, που στόχο της έχει την ταχύτητα και τη βέλτιστη δυνατή μετακίνηση από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο, χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο τις ανθρώπινες ικανότητες. Οι μαθητές του Parcours ονομάζονται Traceurs (τρασέρ) ενώ οι μαθήτριες Traceuses. (τρασέζ)
Στόχος του είναι η υπερπήδηση εμποδίων, είτε αυτά είναι τεχνητά, είτε φυσικά, όπως: βράχια, ποτάμια, κλαδιά, τοίχοι, πεζούλια, κ.ά..
Ένας Traceur πρέπει να καλλιεργεί την ικανότητά του να εντοπίζει εναλλακτικούς τρόπους κίνησης, τους οποίους ενδέχεται να χρησιμοποιήσει στην καθημερινή του ζωή και σε περιστάσεις εκτάκτων αναγκών. Για το λόγο αυτό η κατηγοριοποίηση του ως δραστηριότητα είναι πολύ δύσκολη, γιατί κάποιοι το θεωρούν άθλημα, κάποιοι άλλοι πολεμική τέχνη, ενώ άλλοι λένε ότι ....
Τρασέρ
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=τρασέρ+άθλημα&meta=&aq=f&oq=
Παρκουρίστας
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=παρκουρίστας+άθλημα&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και κάτι παρκουρίστες που βόσκουν στο διαδίκτυο τι είναι; Είναι και πιο πολλοί από τους τρασέρ.


Μεταξύ τους αποκαλούνται *τρασέρ* — το λέει άλλωστε κι εδώ: 


Zazula said:


> *Διαδικτυακή κοινότητα των Ελλήνων traceurs*: http://www.parkour.gr/ (ο ιστότοπος περιλαμβάνει, πέρα από χρήσιμο πληροφοριακό υλικό, και φόρουμ για ερωτήσεις κλπ.)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Απλώς το τρασέρ το γράφουν συχνότατα με γαλλικούς χαρακτήρες

Ευκαιρία είναι να ξεκαθαριστεί ότι
Το Parcours αποτελεί ένα πρακτικό άθλημα (όπως οι πολεμικές τέχνες), ενώ το Free-Running αποτελεί ένα καλλιτεχνικό άθλημα (όπως η ρυθμική γυμναστική).


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Είναι εύκολο για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει το σπορ ή τη γαλλική ορολογία του σπορ να φτιάξει τον _παρκουρίστα_ από το _παρκούρ_. Οπότε θεωρώ ότι θα μείνει ο όρος _παρκουρίστας_ και δεν θα πρέπει να θεωρείται λανθασμένος, αλλά καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε και τα _τρασέρ_, θηλ. _τρασέζ_, για να δείχνουμε μέσα στα πράγματα (μερσί, nevergrown). Θα δείξουμε επίσης μέσα στα πράγματα αν το γράψουμε και με την τρελή του ορθογραφία: _Parkour_.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Je vous en prie Νικελ! Απλώς το θηλυκό του παρκουρίστα πως να το λέμε; Παρκουρίστα; C'est pas nickel!!!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Μα, και το _τρασέρ_ και το _παρκουρίστας_ χρειάζονται: Το πρώτο είναι ζαργκόν τού αθλήματος (π.χ. έστω ότι υποτιτλίζετε διάλογο μεταξύ τρασέρ), ενώ το δεύτερο είναι λέξη τού γενικού λεξιλογίου (π.χ. έστω ότι μετά αναφέρονται σε τρασέρ κάποιοι συμμαθητές τους που δεν κάνουν παρκούρ).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Απλώς το θηλυκό του παρκουρίστα πως να το λέμε; Παρκουρίστα;


Όπως λέμε και τον/τη μανικιουρίστα, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Και ο πληθυντικός της "παρκουρίστα";

Δεν ξέρω και πολλές τρασέζ βέβαια...Κυρίως τρασέρ για να μη πω αποκλειστικά.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2009)

Τόσο εξωτική σου φάνηκε η μανικιουρίστα που δε σου κάνει σαν αντίστοιχο;


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Στα γαλλικά είναι manicuriste όχι manicureuse ή manicure;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Οι τενίστες πάντως παίζουν με τενίστριες.

Ιδού και μια *παρκουρίστρια*:
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/651


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

tenniste - και όχι traciste! Τεσπα.

Δεν είπα ότι είναι ανύπαρκτες. Δεν είμαι σεξιστής. Απλώς το τρασέζ μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο εύηχο και πιο μοδάτο (και πολλά άλλα) από το βαρύγδουπο παρκουρίστριες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2009)

Και ποια είναι δηλαδή η διαφορά ελληνιστί; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι για το ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα ρώτησες, αγαπητέ nevergrown.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> tenniste - και όχι traciste! Τεσπα..


 
Γιατί επιχειρείς να κάνεις αντιστοίχιση με το θέμα _τρασ-_, όταν εδώ πρόκειται για το θέμα _παρκουρ_-;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Πω πω, δεν σας προλαβαίνω. Εσείς κινείστε σε ρυθμό παρκούρ!

Οι Άγγλοι λένε _tourist_. Εμείς τον κάναμε _τουρίστα_ και τη γυναίκα _τουρίστρια_. Τέτοια αρσενικά σε -_ίστας_ και θηλυκά σε -_ίστρια_ υπάρχουν ουκ ολίγα. Μάλιστα, ο _πιανίστας_ φτιάχνει διπλό: η _πιανίστα_ και η _πιανίστρια_.

Μεταξύ τους είναι _ο / οι τρασέρ_ και _η / οι τρασέζ_. Να το γράφουμε και να το λέμε κι εμείς έτσι όπου ταιριάζει. Και όπου επίσης ταιριάζει θα λέμε οι _παρκουρίστες_ και οι _παρκουρίστριες_. Να χαιρόμαστε όταν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές, γιατί συνήθως έχουμε λίγες.

Το «να και μία» δεν έκανε δαχτυλοδεικτούμενο το κορίτσι αλλά τον θηλυκό τύπο. Και το άρθρο της lifo είναι καλό για σύνδεσμος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πω πω, δεν σας προλαβαίνω. Εσείς κινείστε σε ρυθμό παρκούρ!


Εγώ τόση ώρα ήθελα να προτείνω το _παρκουρίστρια_, και πάλι δεν πρόλαβα. +1, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και ποια είναι δηλαδή η διαφορά ελληνιστί; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι για το ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα ρώτησες, αγαπητέ nevergrown.




Εννοούσα ότι το τενίστρια βγαίνει από την κατάληξη -ist ενώ αντίθετα στα γαλλικά *δεν υπάρχει parcouriste *αλλά traceur και traceuse.

Kαι το πιανίστρια ή πιανίστα βγαίνει από το pian_*ist*_. Αλλά όπως νομίζετε. Τουλάχιστον να μην είναι παρκουρίστα


http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=παρκούρ+traceur+&meta=&aq=f&oq=


Να και μία ορολογία

Η κίνηση του σπορ αυτού είναι πολυσύνθετη, αλλά στηρίζεται σε κάποιες θεμελιώδεις κινήσεις ή κατηγορίες κινήσεων, από τις οποίες πηγάζονται όλες οι δευτερεύουσες. Αυτές είναι οι παρακάτω:

Franchissement (Διασταύρωση): Πέρασμα ανάμεσα από δύο εμπόδια, συνήθως οριζόντια.
Lache (Απελευθέρωση): Απελευθέρωση των χεριών από (οριζόντιο) εμπόδιο, είτε για να πιαστεί ο Traceur από κάποιο άλλο, είτε για να προσγειωθεί στο έδαφος.
Passe Muraille (Υπερπήδηση τοίχου): Σκαρφάλωμα και ανάβαση ή υπερπήδηση ενός τοίχου.
Passement (Πέρασμα): πέρασμα πάνω από εμπόδιο, συνήθως με την βοήθεια των χεριών.
Planche (Ανάβαση): Ανάβαση οριζοντίου εμποδίου με τη χρήση των χεριών μόνο.
Roulade (Κυβίστηση): Κυβίστηση, η οποία χρησιμοποιείται για τη διατήρηση της οριζόντιας διανυσματικής ταχύτητα μετά από διαγώνια προσγείωση.
Saut de Bras (Άλμα χεριών): Άλμα όπου ο Traceur πιάνεται από κάποιο οριζόντιο επίπεδο συνήθως στην κορυφή ενός τοίχου, με τα πόδια ενάντιας σε αυτό. 
Saut de Détente (Χαλαρό άλμα): Άλμα απόστασης.
Saut de Fond (Πτώση): Άλμα από υψηλότερο επίπεδο σε χαμηλότερο.
Saut de Precision (Άλμα Ακρίβειας): Άλμα προς συγκεκριμένο σημείο, όπου ο Traceur πρέπει να διατηρήσει την ισορροπία του μετά την προσγείωση.
Tic-Tac (Τικ-Τακ): Άλμα όπου ένα αντικείμενο λειτουργεί ως πάτημα για την υπερπήδηση εμποδίου ή κάλυψη μίας απόστασης.

Και μερικές τρασέζ για να τιμήσουμε το γυναικείο φύλο.
http://video.google.com/videosearch...sult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CA4QqwQwAA#

Δείτε και τα παρακάτω
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=παρκούρ+παρκουρίστρια&meta=&aq=f&oq=


http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=παρκούρ+traceuse&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2012)

Βρε τι κάνει ο άνθρωπας! :woot:


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Να μη βασκαθεί ο άνθρωπος, αλλά θα 'χε πλάκα να δούμε και τα bloopers.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Ορίστε και παρκούρ από τη δεκαετία του 1930:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

Μάλλον απ' τη δεκαετία του 1950, καθότι ο Arnim Dahl γεννήθηκε το 1922. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Σωστόστ. Τώρα είδα κι εγώ, στα σχόλια του συσωλήνα, ποιος ήταν ο πρωταγωνιστής.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Όλοι αυτοί οι επαγγελματίες είναι *κασκαντέρ*, βέβαια, και όχι παρκουρίστες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)

Και στο πνεύμα των ημερών:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Άντε λίγο παρκούρ ακόμα (και με σύντομες σκηνές απ' τον αγώνα που έγινε στη Σαντορίνη):








Και το «παρκουρονήσι», η Σαντορίνη:


----------

